# A3 side view mirror cap removal



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

how do i remove and install the side view mirror caps without cracking the mirror? does the mirror have to be a certain way?
i had my mirror adjusted to the most inward and when i was putting the new one on, cracked the mirror...
thanks for the help!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cap or mirror glass?


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_cap or mirror glass?

...cap...
i took off the mirror glass, but i don't want to crack the new one when i put the cap back on.
thanks


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_
...cap...
i took off the mirror glass, but i don't want to crack the new one when i put the cap back on.
thanks



two screws at the bottom of the cap... remove them... then pull up and pray...


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
two screws at the bottom of the cap... remove them... then pull up and pray... 

haha! did that and the praying didn't work!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (keithrash)*

pull and pray usually gets you a duplicate . . .


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i cant remember if the glass has to be removed for the cap to come off or not.
i have the euro mirror glass and i cracked both of my OEM glass pieces when taking them off, so i dont think i want to mess with these glass pieces.
but i "think" you dont need to remove the glass. remove the two screws from the bottom of the whole housing and see where it goes from there.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjectA3)*

Yeah, replacing the mirror caps didn't require changing out the glass. And it requires a measure of patience too. If I'd do it over again, would probably have removed the mirror caps to remove the glass slowly. The driver's side seems more "fragile" than the passenger's side mirror.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine came apart by simply running into the side of the garage. 
I don't recommend that method however. It went back together like a snap together model kit.


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Bezor)*



Bezor said:


> Mine came apart by simply running into the side of the garage.
> LOL!


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (keithrash)*

Are the Euro mirrors more durable?


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: A3 side view mirror cap removal (keithrash)*

anyone try to remove the glass mirror without taking the cap off?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: A3 side view mirror cap removal (keithrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_anyone try to remove the glass mirror without taking the cap off?


just pull off.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: A3 side view mirror cap removal (keithrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_anyone try to remove the glass mirror without taking the cap off?


yes.
tilt the mirror to any corner, so that it creates enough space for you to slip your fingers behind it. Then try to pull from the middle of the mirror, not the edge.


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: A3 side view mirror cap removal (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
yes.
tilt the mirror to any corner, so that it creates enough space for you to slip your fingers behind it. Then try to pull from the middle of the mirror, not the edge.

okay i'll try that. do you have to pry open the little clips? or just pull like tp says...
thanks!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithrash* »_
okay i'll try that. do you have to pry open the little clips? or just pull like tp says...
thanks!



IIRC, this is how I did mine...


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

thanks for the info!
new mirrors not coming in til next week, i'll try it on the stock mirror...see if it comes off with out cracking.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (keithrash)*

I tilted the mirrors all the way down and then towards the car. Both sides popped out without a problem. I did, however, break off a piece from the mirror caps because I didn't pull straight off. I pulled up and towards the car and ended up snapping off a piece of the housing.


----------



## barvel (Jul 10, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I was able to swap my covers quickly and no broken mirrors.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

The facelift glass comes off much easier. I did glass and caps without breaking anything in about 20 minutes. Ive read alot of prefacelift stuff breaking.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

go in your car, tilt the mirror down and out, and then use a plastic spatula go behind it and pop it out..

for the mirror covers your going to need to use an allen key, remove the bolts holding the motor in and the caps in, and then use some plastic prying tools (used the ones for an iphone) and it should come off with a little tug and pry.


----------

